

Obama and the dawn of the fourth republic - randrews
http://www.salon.com/opinion/feature/2008/11/07/fourth_republic/index.html

======
randrews
I'm posting this, even though it's a political article, because of their
reasoning why political eras change: changes in technology. Supposedly Obama's
administration will start a more participatory democracy, which is probably of
interest to hackers.

